# New anti piracy ad is hilariously full of BS



## ADF (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;2gNBErtz2UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gNBErtz2UE[/video]

This is one of those things were anyone who actually understands how piracy works is either laughing their arse off or face palming. Everyone knows piracy is average Joes uploading a film to a torrent site, where other average Joes download it, with some average Joes burning it to disk and selling it to other average Joes too computer literate/lazy to download it themselves.

Not according to this advert.

Somehow in all the above; piracy is funding gang violence, drugs, crime and... child labour?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 2, 2011)

why do all criminals have to have a ponytail damnit

piracy exists amongst games for a good reason, i don't support piracy but if developers of games put in a DRM which crippled PCs (Starforce), tells you your valid CD key is illegal (securom), prevents you from playing it sometimes (steam) and is just a fucking pain (ubisoft's DRM) then of course people will want to crack it and i totally agree with them, because people who bought the game and are the true legit owners get screwed over by shitty DRMs that don't work properly, have you noticed how games that have got DRMs don't do as well as console games or games with no DRM?

the witcher 2 is an example, that did incredibly well not only because it's a good game anyway but because it had no DRM, therefore no hassle and people who usually pirate all bought it too, because i know a few who went ahead and did just that, pirating films i don't agree with though, and saying that piracy is all wound up with drugs and shit is just a ridiculous thing to say, whoever created that advert should be sacked


----------



## Zenia (Dec 2, 2011)

I only know about the ad because of the Amazing Atheist.
[video=youtube;6igi-IhLCiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6igi-IhLCiU&amp;feature=g-u[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

BRB, torrenting this ad.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Dec 2, 2011)

I like how the money pulses with clairvoyance.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 2, 2011)

And the anti-piracy lobby has been caught once again committing piracy itself.

https://torrentfreak.com/copyright-corruption-scandal-surrounds-anti-piracy-campaign-111201/


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 3, 2011)

Did anyone actually watch the ad? It's not about piracy, it's about counterfeit copies of movies.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 3, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Did anyone actually watch the ad? It's not about piracy, it's about counterfeit copies of movies.




You realise that copying CDs of movies, films, games or anything in any way is piracy?
That's what piracy is.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 3, 2011)

That's so lame, reminds of the old Marijuana madness videos XD.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> You realise that copying CDs of movies, films, games or anything in any way is piracy?
> That's what piracy is.


Yes that's true, but that still doesn't change the fact that the ad was about counterfeit movies which is different because they're copying and making money off of the work of others rather than just copying.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 4, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Yes that's true, but that still doesn't change the fact that the ad was about counterfeit movies which is different because they're copying and making money off of the work of others rather than just copying.



Then it's a copyright issue, however the NCPC made this to cut down on piracy. That's what the ad campaign was about originally, and you can't sell counterfeit films without committing piracy first which means it's a double felony, but I do agree that the advert itself has got little to do with piracy. It actually has little to do with anything apart from just prove that these anti-piracy agencies know fuck all about why people pirate things in the first place.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 4, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> I like how the money pulses with clairvoyance.


I wish my money would to that. Then I would know when to buy lotto tickets.


----------



## Deo (Dec 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Why do all the criminals have a pony tail



What I'm more curious about is why the gang member has to be latino with that cliche troped "thug" accent, why the children are all black, and why out of all the criminals shown only one is white and he's not working but is counting money (I suppose a leadership position over the black guy criminal the latino in the room with him?)


----------



## Askari_Nari (Dec 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> What I'm more curious about is why the gang member has to be latino with that cliche troped "thug" accent, why the children are all black, and why out of all the criminals shown only one is white and he's not working but is counting money (I suppose a leadership position over the black guy criminal the latino in the room with him?)



Also, if you want to be thorough, the couple is a white girl and a black man. Then, of course, the shady businessman is some sort of Russian or German. Finally, the person being shown losing their job is a woman of all people.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 4, 2011)

According to this commercial I am already the equivalent of a  drug lord.

Didn't know the crime hierarchy was that easy :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 4, 2011)

This is almost as bad as PETA's propaganda decisions.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Dec 4, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> You realise that copying CDs of movies, films, games or anything in any way is piracy?
> That's what piracy is.



yea. i don't get why ponies never get that. they just think downloading a torrent is piracy. no it's not. it's not piracy till you put it on a disc and have intentions for self profit. downloading a torrent does not make you a pirate. ponies save photos and other crap off the net without informing the original poster or artist but naw it's totally different so it's totally cool.

 actually lot of artists and book writers rely on file sharing for their sells cause they know ''word of mouth'' has the biggest impact on their popularity no matter if it's positive or negative. they still become popular and it's the popularity that gets them famous and well noticed. it's big corporations that try to twist it around and blame piracy for their failed products. i laugh every time in the gaming industry mostly when a dev complains their game sold bad cause of pirates....lol,no. if you made a good game in the first place ponies will buy it. i like the guy from Valve(i forgot his name. i think it's Gibbs or something). he told ponies the only way to beat piracy is to compete against it. that's why steam is the biggest internet gaming distributor cause they offer lots of promotions,free weekend trails, low prices and lots of other good services. other companies don't understand this.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 4, 2011)

What the hell...........

It reminds me of this piece of crap from Australia:
[video=youtube;l5SmrHNWhak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5SmrHNWhak&amp;feature=related[/video]

''You wouldn't steal a car''. Yea, because movie piracy and car theft are TOTALLY THE SAME THING. 

That should be the latest GTA game, Grand Theft Piracy...........


----------



## OssumPawesome (Dec 4, 2011)

I would download the shit out of a car if I could.


----------



## Jesie (Dec 5, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> What the hell...........



Fuck that, I would totally steal a car.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 5, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Fuck that, I would totally steal a car.


Fuck that, brb downloading a car


----------



## Jesie (Dec 5, 2011)

Fuck Cannon. If I could download a car, I would.

Also, bitches and blow.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, guys, the Bugatti Veyron I downloaded from carpirates.com finally finished and the checksum is right, but the parts and pieces just aren't coming out right in my 3D printer.  I've made sure the ink I'm using is right, and they still won't fit.  What do?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 6, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Hey, guys, the Bugatti Veyron I downloaded from carpirates.com finally finished and the checksum is right, but the parts and pieces just aren't coming out right in my 3D printer.  I've made sure the ink I'm using is right, and they still won't fit.  What do?




read the readme


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Hey, guys, the Bugatti Veyron I downloaded from carpirates.com finally finished and the checksum is right, but the parts and pieces just aren't coming out right in my 3D printer.  I've made sure the ink I'm using is right, and they still won't fit.  What do?


It's cause for machinery you are supposed to click the high-resolution, non-glossy option.

Just think the recording industry and movie industry may be pissed off that everybody is pirating, just wait until 3D printers become widespread.  Unfortunately that means spam containing actual enlarged penises.  On the plus side the costs to make a product would be alot cheaper, downside all the chinese slave impoverished workers happy workers will be fired.

The recording industry and the movie industry need to adapt, this situation reminds me of countless situations in the past where obsolete industries flail about trying to survive the passage of time only to be wiped out later on.

They don't want to adapt, but they'll have to eventually.  Fortunately many companies have begun to, with hulu, netflix or such.  The recording industry still wants to believe it's the 1990's.


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

I dunno, steam works very well...

This reminds me of the bullshit law written by congress to combat piracy.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 7, 2011)

Who do you think pushed hardest for what the text of that anti-piracy law should say?


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Who do you think pushed hardest for what the text of that anti-piracy law should say?



The republicans?  Just because I'm a conservative doesn't mean I support the republican party.  I'm not a koolaid drinker.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 7, 2011)

thewall said:


> The republicans?  Just because I'm a conservative doesn't mean I support the republican party.  I'm not a koolaid drinker.



Not the answer I was looking for.  It's actually the Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA), and they lobby Democrats and Republicans alike.  Party affiliation is irrelevant to them.


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Not the answer I was looking for.  It's actually the Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA), and they lobby Democrats and Republicans alike.  Party affiliation is irrelevant to them.



Sorry for being defensive.


----------



## Moneybags (Dec 14, 2011)

This ad is magical. Oh Russians, you rascals.


----------



## djraverfox (Dec 15, 2011)

I refuse to comply with anything the anti-pirates tell me because of point A.

Point A: The folks who invest in movies (producers) have enough loose spending cash to tackle a ten million dollar project only to throw it back on the bigscreen to make anywhere from up to hundreds of millions of dollars while actors, distributors, and other critical crew members walk home with Scarface-levels of wealth.

Oh, and as far as the music industry goes, stealing songs does nothing to harm the artist. If anything, a song download is free promo. If you like the song, you go to the concert which is where all us working class musicians make all our money anyway.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Dec 15, 2011)

ADF said:


> [video=youtube;2gNBErtz2UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gNBErtz2UE[/video]
> 
> This is one of those things were anyone who actually understands how piracy works is either laughing their arse off or face palming. Everyone knows piracy is average Joes uploading a film to a torrent site, where other average Joes download it, with some average Joes burning it to disk and selling it to other average Joes too computer literate/lazy to download it themselves.
> 
> ...



I heard "counterfeit" which isn't necessarily the same thing as piracy...Sure, it can INCLUDE piracy but I'm pretty sure this ad isn't aimed towards piracy only.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 15, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I heard "counterfeit" which isn't necessarily the same thing as piracy...Sure, it can INCLUDE piracy but I'm pretty sure this ad isn't aimed towards piracy only.



You don't think like the lawyers from RIAA-member and MPAA-member companies do.  Counterfeiting* for profit is all they focus on with regard to pictorial content because that's an obvious, actual, and quantifiable harm, but the message their ads consistently deliver is targeted squarely at cinema-going and home movie-buying file sharers and would-be file sharers.

*What I mean by this is the real, basic dictionary definition of counterfeiting:  Creating a forgery and attempting to pass it off as the original or an authorized copy.  It is not counterfeit if it does not attempt to pass as original or authorized.

On another note, attesting to the effectiveness of their methods: Every time I buy a DVD that plays an unskippable anti-piracy message, I pirate a DVD.

And more trivia: It was once shown in a few news stories that movie piracy is (or at least was) an inside job, since no outside sources exist for pre-release leaks of movies to file sharing sites.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 15, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> Oh, and as far as the music industry goes, stealing songs does nothing to harm the artist. If anything, a song download is free promo. If you like the song, you go to the concert which is where all us working class musicians make all our money anyway.




Why does everyone forget about everyone else. It does hurt the artist, it hurts the record label, it hurts the recording team, it hurts the mixer, the company who owns the recording studio (usually for some record labels it's done externally), the company who produces CDs, the distributors, the retailers and even the consumers. Less money income means poor quality mixes, poor quality mixes equals shit music. I do a bit of freelance work in the Industry and I know for a fact that it hurts more than just the artist, because the people everyone forgets about get fucked over, the people who make the artists famous (and I'm not talking about the record label).

Gigs make loads, yeah, good for them but they aren't for everyone. I know plenty of people who hate live performances because they just don't like loud things or the who atmosphere of it. Personally I love it, I love going to gigs, especially ones like Pendulum, Example, Chase and Status, Cutline and so on but I understand what they mean. Just remember that the Music Industry is most certainly not made up of musicians and record labels only.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 16, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Why does everyone forget about everyone else. It does hurt the artist, it hurts the record label, it hurts the recording team, it hurts the mixer, the company who owns the recording studio (usually for some record labels it's done externally), the company who produces CDs, the distributors, the retailers and even the consumers. Less money income means poor quality mixes, poor quality mixes equals shit music. I do a bit of freelance work in the Industry and I know for a fact that it hurts more than just the artist, because the people everyone forgets about get fucked over, the people who make the artists famous (and I'm not talking about the record label).
> 
> Gigs make loads, yeah, good for them but they aren't for everyone. I know plenty of people who hate live performances because they just don't like loud things or the who atmosphere of it. Personally I love it, I love going to gigs, especially ones like Pendulum, Example, Chase and Status, Cutline and so on but I understand what they mean. Just remember that the Music Industry is most certainly not made up of musicians and record labels only.



It hurts the artist so little that it stands a better chance of helping the artist.  There's no question it hurts the label, but the greatest hurt an artist takes is from RIAA-member labels, which is interesting considering the artist is the reason the label is in business.  RIAA-signed artists earn about 3% for CD album sales and 3-10% for CD single sales.  And that's just officially; all kinds of technicalities and circumstances can keep artists from receiving even that much.

In the age of Internet music sharing, I find it doubtful that RIAA-signed artists have a lot of sympathy for the RIAA when you have an artist sarcastically singing, "Don't Download This Song," in a song that wasn't available by any method except for download, and when you have another artist group giving away an entire album and encouraging fans to share it, among other things.  Regarding the latter example, NIN's "Ghosts I-IV," their own label materially harmed them with DMCA takedowns and lawsuits against some of their fans.







Also:

http://www.cjr.org/the_audit/audit_notes_some_ads_up_mr_mrs.php
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/03/it-s-time-recording-industry-stop-blaming-piracy
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/03/another-new-study-shows-filesharing-doesn-t-deter
http://www.neowin.net/news/riaa-says-music-cd-should-cost-more-much-more
http://www.publicknowledge.org/node/1419

RIAA members consider anything short of pay-per-play piracy because they steadfastly refuse to adapt their business model to the changing market, trying instead to adapt the market to fit their outdated business model.

Also, back to the other half of the MAFIAA, it's not a secret that MPAA members structure their movie budgets to always draw a loss.  It's not the only reason, but they've routinely used these accounting sleights-of-hand to claim that Internet piracy causes measurable losses.  The truth is that, like the home VCR and the home DVD recorder, movie box office sales routinely set new record highs despite the proliferation of the Internet and its use as a medium of sharing and remixing.

Also, the perspective of the movie file sharer, against whom the BS-laden ad in the OP is targeted, was expressed in a feature-length documentary movie called, appropriately enough, Steal This Film.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2011)

This comes from the same country that gave the world the Kardashian sisters and the Jersey Shore so to hear a government agency tell us not to buy counterfeit goods isn't at all hypocritical.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 16, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Why does everyone forget about everyone else. It does hurt the artist, it hurts the record label, it hurts the recording team, it hurts the mixer, the company who owns the recording studio (usually for some record labels it's done externally), the company who produces CDs, the distributors, the retailers and even the consumers. Less money income means poor quality mixes, poor quality mixes equals shit music. I do a bit of freelance work in the Industry and I know for a fact that it hurts more than just the artist, because the people everyone forgets about get fucked over, the people who make the artists famous (and I'm not talking about the record label).
> 
> Gigs make loads, yeah, good for them but they aren't for everyone. I know plenty of people who hate live performances because they just don't like loud things or the who atmosphere of it. Personally I love it, I love going to gigs, especially ones like Pendulum, Example, Chase and Status, Cutline and so on but I understand what they mean. Just remember that the Music Industry is most certainly not made up of musicians and record labels only.



You have to remember that along with what Ariel said the big record labels will produce crappy tracks anyway to cater to the masses of people with no fucking taste in music. Also consider that most of pop music is fad-driven, as I hope to God that JB is out in a year.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 16, 2011)

TheDW said:


> You have to remember that along with what Ariel said the big record labels will produce crappy tracks anyway to cater to the masses of people with no fucking taste in music. Also consider that most of pop music is fad-driven, as I hope to God that JB is out in a year.



While this is true, most Sound Engineers and mixers that I know are freelance because they won't work for a company like Warner or Sony, and they produce music for indie record labels. Unfortunately, indie record labels don't have as much of a chance of getting their artists to hit the charts due to them being less recognised as companies. When I do freelance Sound Engineering I do it for free simply because I love doing it, but as a Sound Engineer I'm entitled to just as much of the cut as anybody else because I'm the one who recorded it, I'm the one who spent hundreds of hours setting up equipment and recording, I'm the one who has to tell the band or artist to stop fucking around in the booth because the equipment is worth more than they are and I'm the one who has to pay for studio time.

So, what I'm saying is that if a freelance sound engineer is hired to record it, they get really fucked over if the music doesn't sell well or anything, I've never agreed with how the industry do things but there's nothing at all I can do about it. That's why I'm having second thoughts of being in the music industry permanently, I might go back to College and get qualifications to go to the OAA or something.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 22, 2011)

More info on SOPA

[video=youtube_share;WJIuYgIvKsc]http://youtu.be/WJIuYgIvKsc[/video]


----------

